# "Tapi-Tapi #1 #2" Counter for Counter Drill (taught mano-mano or daga-daga)



## Guro Harold (Jun 27, 2004)

Where both parties will execute a sequence of 3 counter for counter techniques as described below:

Inside Trapping Hands is   Right inside parry brush, Left hold, Right back-fist strike.

Outside Trapping Hands is - Right outside parry brush, Left hold, Right hammer #1 strike.

Cross-Counter-Strike is Left Parry with a simultaneous Right crossing back-fist strike.

From the defenders viewpoint:

Sequence #1
Opponent throws a #1 Strike.
Defender counters with Inside trapping hands.

Sequence #2
Opponent counters with Cross-Counter-Strike.
Defender counters with Outside Trapping Hands.

Sequence #3
Opponent counters with Inside Trapping Hands.
Defender counters with Cross-Counter-Strike.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 27, 2004)

Would the 'trapping hands' that you refer to here be the same as 'brush, grab, strike'?  This sounds like what I've done, just labelled differently.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 27, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Would the 'trapping hands' that you refer to here be the same as 'brush, grab, strike'?  This sounds like what I've done, just labelled differently.


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 27, 2004)

> Sequence #1
> Opponent throws a #1 Strike.
> Defender counters with Inside trapping hands.
> 
> ...


You know what I don't like about this drill?  It works counter inuitive to how I naturally move.  When we flow from sequence 1 to 2, as opponent counters with C-C-S, I tend to want to switch to outside trapping hands, but left lead, so I brush with left hand, because right is busy and to far away, then check with right, because now its freed up.  It's tough to break old ways, and just force it for the sake of training, though it's clearly necessary to do it in order to maintian integrity of the drill, and to work on flow.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 27, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> You know what I don't like about this drill?  It works counter inuitive to how I naturally move.  When we flow from sequence 1 to 2, as opponent counters with C-C-S, I tend to want to switch to outside trapping hands, but left lead, so I brush with left hand, because right is busy and to far away, then check with right, because now its freed up.  It's tough to break old ways, and just force it for the sake of training, though it's clearly necessary to do it in order to maintian integrity of the drill, and to work on flow.



Hi Flatlander,

Great point!!! This is very common and outside of the drill very permissible.  Therefore for that part of the drill consider thinking about it in these terms, use this drill to learn how you cycle and use your near hand (right) as compared to your far hand (left).  Maybe that will help or not but give it a try.

The drill teaches the basic inside and outside block-check-counter as well as a parry counter strike all within a compact drill so within that context is has alot of merit.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------

